# *** Audiobro: LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) Sale Price Announced ***



## Thonex (Dec 12, 2014)

*UPDATE:*

*The LADD sale has been extended to January 25th to accommodate NAMM.*

Due to customer requests, we are extending LADD's sale until the end of the NAMM show. However, we will will not be exhibiting at the show.

Returning Audiobro customers, we'd like to thank you for supporting us and offer you an additional $50 off the introductory sale price of LADD. Simply log into our store with your Audiobro credentials to enjoy your extra savings.


We have also added new videos. Here they are listed.

*LADD Sneak-Peak *This is a “LADD Sneak-Peak” video that introduces you to the most basic features of LADD and uses only sounds included in LADD. LADD is a complete single-strike sample library as well as a complete audio loops library. It’s like having 2 libraries in one!!

*100 Percent LADD:* A trailer type cue called “100 Percent LADD” features LADD straight out of the box. No outside compression, EQ, reverb or processing of any kind. Everything you hear is 100% LADD through a stereo output in Kontakt. This is a good example of a trailer-type percussion bed.

*http://audiobro.com/3442-2/ (A Kind LADD:)* LADD seamlessly blends traditional and modern percussion into one robust tool. This demo starts off with an example of traditional through-composed percussion… then shows how far you can take things in a matter of seconds using just the KeyFX presets.

*http://audiobro.com/ladds-main-page/ (LADD’s Main Page – Feature By Feature) *video goes over all of LADD’s “main page features” with the use of a dozen musical examples. All musical examples are exclusively LADD with no external processing of any kind.
*
LADD’s Sequencer Page – Intro:* in this video, we introduce you to many of the LADD Sequencer’s features. While this video goes into some detail, there will be other “advanced” videos to follow.

*LADD’s Tuner Page – Feature by Feature:* in this video, we go over the LADD Tuner’s features. Each note can be independently tuned and randomly re-tuned beyond that… for very compelling sounds and otherworldly sounds.
*
http://audiobro.com/ladds-keyfx-setup/ (LADD’s KeyFX Setup – Feature by Feature:)* in this video, we we explain the control-center of LADD’s KeyFX: The KeyFX Setup page. This is where you combine all of LADD’s KeyFX features and assign their functionality to a key switch.


Here is a page with all the videos on 1 page:

http://audiobro.com/ladd-videos/


--- end of update -----



I see someone beat me to the punch in mentioning LA Drama Drums (LADD) in the Samples section of VI. :D Thanks for the kind words!

As some of you may remember (if you've been here that long), VI Control was where I initially announced LASS. VI is a sort of a second home for me. So, I'm going to continue that tradition and I'm announcing LADD here first!! :D 

Anyway... LADD is the next in our orchestral series... We're very excited to show this to you and we have developed a very cool engine to help with those things that we find most time consuming in creating compelling percussion tracks. We knew there were a ton of percussion libraries out there, but we felt there were still some areas that needed improving. 
*
We've updated our site and you can read about it here:

http://audiobro.com/ladd/

Here is the current patch list taken from the manual:

LADD Patches*

Keep in mind that virtually all (with very few exceptions) of the Multi-Sampled Hits are recorded with phase coherent Dry, Stage, Ambient , and Full mixes. That's just the start...from there on, we've come up with some very cool ways to manipulate and mangle your sounds in real-time! It's actually a LOT of fun to play with.

We'll be releasing more videos in the coming days and weeks and we should be shipping/downloading before the New Year.

I'll be sending an email announcement in the next day... but wanted to make sure the site and links were all good first :mrgreen: 

We're still very busy prepping for this, so I won't be able to answer questions immediately, but I will be checking in daily. 

Enjoy!

Cheers,

Andrew Keresztes
Audiobro

For anyone having difficulty viewing Vimeo, here are some LA Drama Drums (LADD) Audiobro TV YouTube links:

A "Sbeak-Peak" video (all sounds are LADD):
http://youtu.be/zfmWFKqIbJY

A trailer style track (all sounds are LADD)
http://youtu.be/MSydyjMpAxM

Some traditional LADD percussion and how to make them sound different  :
http://youtu.be/OdWHk25_7PI

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Hi Andrew,
Looks like an exciting artillery !

What I'm after right now is a bit of a price range (< 400 < 500 < 700... ???) to make some arbitrary decisions before VAT lands on your side - for us Euros to pay 8) )


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Dec 12, 2014)

website isn't working for me and others outside the US, i don't know why (i'm on a Mac, tried both Safari & Chrome, same on my ipad). Bummer.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 12, 2014)

Croatia too.


Is it 'cause we're black? :D


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds great Andrew, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 12, 2014)

mk282 @ Fri 12 Dec said:


> Croatia too.
> 
> 
> Is it 'cause we're black? :D



LOL I think I've seen one single black family in all of my not-insignificant time in Croatia.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 12, 2014)

That was sarcasm


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 12, 2014)

I am so glad I have never bought a percussion sample set yet. I have always used the VSL Special Edition ones I have. I will be buying this immediately!


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

In the deep south (argentina) the website is also down!


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Dec 12, 2014)

maestro2be @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> I am so glad I have never bought a percussion sample set yet. I have always used the VSL Special Edition ones I have. I will be buying this immediately!


I'm also using VSL SE. Percussion and some Stormdrum 2, but just got Cineperc Core (black friday sale) even though i can't use it yet because i don't own Kontakt (kontakt player version coming early 2015)


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 12, 2014)

maestro2be @ Fri 12 Dec said:


> I am so glad I have never bought a percussion sample set yet. I have always used the VSL Special Edition ones I have. I will be buying this immediately!



Similar situation here. This might be the library I was waiting for.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Here are some LA Drama Drums (LADD) Audiobro TV YouTube links:

A "Sbeak-Peak" video (all sounds are LADD):
http://youtu.be/zfmWFKqIbJY

A trailer style track (all sounds are LADD)
http://youtu.be/MSydyjMpAxM

Some traditional LADD percussion and how to make them sound different  :
http://youtu.be/OdWHk25_7PI

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Wow! This is very impressive!


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



Mike Greene @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Wow! This is very impressive!



+1

Sounds so clean and nice. Can't wait to hear the timpani.

W.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 12, 2014)

Gee, another drum library but I must admit it does interest me a lot (sound & concept) and seems to suit my work flow. If the price is ok I will be in for sure. I can imagine future updates where they integrate LASS (for LASS owners of course) for some really cool templates.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Fantastic, Andrew! Seems to be what I have been looking for: a library that CAN bang but also can do subtle, warm and organic pulses. make the price right and I am in.


----------



## olajideparis (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

I also cannot access the site (in former soviet Georgia), this seems to be a new thing as I've been able to access the AudioBro site before from here. Not sure what that is all about.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 13, 2014)

Bravo, buddy! Looking forward to checking out this amazing library.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Wow! I was surprised when I read the email this morning. Didn't see that coming

Great work!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Hmmm - that patch list is quite a bit more expansive than I had thought I'd see. Just the timp having 6 cres' on every key has caught my attentions. Perc libraries is the one thing I have an overabundance of and initially pulled back from this announcement but now that I have seen that patch list - I must say I am impressed Andrew. 

Of course at this point the pricing may determine whether I pull the trigger. Looking forward to that info release and further 'walk -thru' vids (especially on the multisamples being played 'live' - to hear RR and 'tone'.)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Congratulations Andrew!
This looks great!
It totally reflects your talent and smarts too...

Looking forward to more info!


----------



## Murat Engin (Dec 13, 2014)

Great, great, great work. Very impressive!


----------



## lucor (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

I held back a lot of purchases this year, when I heard that Audiobro is working on the rest of the orchestral sections and looking at LADD it seems my trust was justified.
Now bring on the Brass and the Woodwinds! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Hi Andrew,

I had asked this in the other thread that was going previously but it seems as though this is the 'official' thread. 

How does LADD handle triplet feel and odd meters?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

I'm so dense . . . it wasn't until just now that I realized the names of the Audiobro libraries are "lad" and "lass." That is too cool. 8)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 13, 2014)

Congrats Andrew.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



Mike Greene @ Sat 13 Dec said:


> I'm so dense . . . it wasn't until just now that I realized the names of the Audiobro libraries are "lad" and "lass." That is too cool. 8)



In a way, every section will be a word. LASS, LADD, LAW and LAB.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

It's the girl and boy part of LASS and LADD that I like.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Hi guys,

Thanks for the warm and kind words!!

Sorry if I repeat myself here and there... I'm also answering questions on our forums so it's all becoming a blur 



Jack Weaver @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I had asked this in the other thread that was going previously but it seems as though this is the 'official' thread.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,

LADD can behave just like a typical sampler where it is 100% tempo and time agnostic. However, if you use the Sequencer, you can choose between a tuplet mode or a straight mode. Within each of those modes you can have virtually any time signature since the sequencer is not bound my measures, but simply by steps. Furthermore, those steps can be any duration between 1/4 to 1/64th. And even beyond that, you can change the Rate, Start, and Length of any sequencer in real-time with a CC of your choice!! LOL... but only if you want to  . And we have a marker track that helps to visually align and snap your MIDI to whatever you have it set at.

These things will become obvious once we release the upcoming videos and tutorials.

But the short answer is "easily". 

I hope this helps.




Mike Greene @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> I'm so dense . . . it wasn't until just now that I realized the names of the Audiobro libraries are "lad" and "lass." That is too cool. 8)




Every LASS deserves a good LADD 0oD 




Walid F. @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Mike Greene @ Fri Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! This is very impressive!
> ...




Thanks!!

We started this project a long time ago. And even back then there were already a gazillion drum libraries. We saw some things on the market that were not addressed for modern scoring and production, but the first thing on our list was: "this has to be REALLY WELL recorded and produced". Without that... all the other features will fall short. So that was #1 on our list. 

The other thing we wanted to do was have a library that integrates pristine Multi-Sampled Hits with compelling audio loops... designed to play nicely together! This is where my long-term friend and talented audio engineer and producer Bobby Summerfield comes in. He has handled the audio loops and I handled the single hits and we made sure they integrated nicely together. 

There's a system to the LADD audio loops that approaches things in a way that we like to describe as "the cure for the common loop". It's really a cool and unique approach.. and our upcoming videos will demonstrate this.

Bobby may chime in if available... but we're all busy getting this ready for release.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am in no need for more orchestral/cinematic percussion, already owning Cineperc, Hans Zimmer Percussion, and Apocalypse Percussion, to name a few, but LADD has me mighty tempted to add yet another percussion library to my already over-crowded percussion arsenal. Great job, Audiobro!!!


----------



## jcs88 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

As long as it's more intuitive than LASS....


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



jcs88 @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> As long as it's more intuitive than LASS....



I don't even know what to say to this.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



Jeffrey Peterson @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> jcs88 @ Sat Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's more intuitive than LASS....
> ...


Hi Jeffrey,

We think users will find this VERY easy to use. We made this a load-and-play library. No need for external FX (if you don't want them), it's ready to sound great out of the box. It can behave like a typical sample library or one can be a "1 finger hero" with our sequences and KeyFX.

But, for those who like to dig deep... there will be plenty of options for them to play with. *Just as described in the first video.*

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Jaap (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Every day I am still in awe by what LASS can do and the design it has (and so much has changed since day 1 of that release). I am really looking forward to this, eventhough I have already too much percussion (is that possible? :mrgreen: ) but this looks and sounds stunning Andrew!


----------



## dedersen (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



jcs88 @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> As long as it's more intuitive than LASS....


The thing to note about LADD is that you can easily use it "just" as a load-and-play library. All the sounds are immensely playable, both the traditional orchestral percussion as well as the more hybrid sounds. And you can get really far with just using the FX presets that Audiobro have set up for each sound. BUT if you want to dig deeper, you CAN, and there is an incredible amount of flexibility on offer. The point is, though, that the complexity is really an optional feature, not a requirement to using the library.

Further, I think LADD really shows that the Audiobro fellas have learned a lot from tackling LASS and especially the ARC gui. The LADD GUI in general is a lot more intuitive than the ARC was at first, at least to me.

Note that I took part of the beta-test of LADD. I am thus highly inclined to have a strong bias towards the product, since I have already had the pleasure of replacing the bulk of all my percussive needs with LADD.


----------



## joed (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow. I don't really NEED any more percussion, but i WANT this.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



dedersen @ Sun 14 Dec said:


> jcs88 @ Sat Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's more intuitive than LASS....
> ...



Just like LASS in my opinion. You can load a patch and just play, simple as that. If you CHOOSE to use the ARC, you can, but it isn't necessary. I don't really get all the comments about it not being intuitive to be honest.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 14, 2014)

joed @ Sun Dec 14 said:


> Wow. I don't really NEED any more percussion, but i WANT this.



Hehe.. Same feeling here 

Another case of GAS !


----------



## soulofsound (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****

Hey Guys,

We added another video explaining the Main Page and all it's features with about a dozen musical examples. All live, all LADD, no external processing of any kind.

http://audiobro.com/ladd-videos/

The video is Video # 4*"LADD's Main Page - Feature By Feature"*.

We still plan on releasing the week of Dec 22nd. Stay tuned for pricing.

Thanks.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) *** UPDATED!!!*

Hi Andrew,

Looking forward to get LADD 

Q. Is there a list of the type of kits it includes ? Just wanted to get an idea of the drum/perc. sounds it covers.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Thonex (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) *** UPDATED!!!*



muziksculp @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Looking forward to get LADD
> 
> ...



Hi Muziksculp,

Sure... Here's the patch list:

http://audiobro.com/file_area/LADD_Rela ... Manual.pdf

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) *** UPDATED!!!*



Thonex @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> muziksculp @ Thu Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andrew,
> ...



Yes it does help, Awesome ! 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) *** UPDATED!!!*

Browsing through LADD's Patch/Kit list I spotted the *Octabans* 

This is a new percussion instrument to me. First time I know about it. 

Very Cool ! 

Here is a pic of the Octabans :


----------



## Rain†Man (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow.... I'm so afraid this will be way way way out of my price range :(


----------



## Thonex (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) *** UPDATED!!!*



muziksculp @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Browsing through LADD's Patch/Kit list I spotted the *Octabans*
> 
> This is a new percussion instrument to me. First time I know about it.
> 
> ...



Yeah... they sound great. We also recorded roto toms... but also *roto toms without skins*. So just the roto tom rims... very cool sounding bells.  

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Rain†Man (Dec 18, 2014)

Pretty amazing just listened and watched all 4 vidz. Reminds me of East Wests Play/ Heavyocity/ Abeltons Live/ and Reason all in one! Awesome!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



Thonex @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We added another video explaining the Main Page and all it's features with about a dozen musical examples. All live, all LADD, no external processing of any kind.



Hi Andrew,

while watching, a thought had crossed my mind. I was waiting until you explained the morph FX section, because this might have been what was on my mind, but it turned out to be something different.

The FX wheel in the middle was on my mind. I understand the concept of snapshots, representing settings in the mixer etc.

The question came to me whether these could be morphed as well. What I mean by that is, when you switch between two settings, this is a hard switch, it is either on or off. Do you think it would be possible to be able to smoothly blend between them too?

I know it is possible if each parameter of the new setting would be automised to ride a fader or a knob for example, and I think it must be some headache to program this, if possible at all, for all the settings that represent the snapshot. I can imgine the middle of the wheel to be turned into a conroller for that.

So you would click on snapshot 1-C0, then snapshot 2-G sharp or whatever and then you can morph seamlessly between the two settings.

:lol: I am not a programmer, hopefully I am making sense, it was just an idea that came up when I watched your video.

Best
G


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) *** UPDATED!!!*



muziksculp @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Yes it does help, Awesome !
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



:shock: I had no idea what a Cajon is.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



G.R. Baumann @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Thonex @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...



Hi G.R. Baumann,

The Key FX and the Morph Mastering FX are 2 independent features. The Key FX allow you to switch between mixer, tuner, filter, and Seq presets "instantly". If you want to "ride" certain FX in the Mixer with CCs, you certainly can. Every mixer channel parameter is automatable, but the KeyFX Switches... are "switches". 

Now, the Morph Mastering FX are 100 morphing between the to pre-built settings listed in the drop-down menu. You can ride those in real-time and go from A-to-B by riding 1 knob. The Morph Mastering FX are global for the whole instruments and adds a whole new layer of sound sculpting to the Key FX.

We'll have more videos going into the Mixer and Key FX... to our knowledge, this is the most comprehensive real-time percussion and mixing engine ever developed for Kontakt.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) ****



Thonex @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> ... to our knowledge, this is the most comprehensive real-time percussion and mixing engine ever developed for Kontakt.



Yeah, for sure this was my impression as well. 

Thanks.
G


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 20, 2014)

What's the price gunna be on this? If you are releasing next week,you have to know what it's going to cost. Asking to see if it's in my Christmas season range, or after tax return in April range haha


----------



## Lloyd10 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) *** UPDATED!!!*

Andrew, 

Sounding good.

2 simple questions :

How many audio loops are in LADD (you say each loop has a 12 stem mix)

How much ?

Thanks.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: *** Audiobro Announces LA DRAMA DRUMS (LADD) *** UPDATED!!!*



Lloyd10 @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Sounding good.
> 
> ...



Hi Lloyd,

In addition to all our single hits, there are over 500 live performance loops that have been mixed 12 different ways (often radically different -- chopped up and with stutter fx etc)... which results in over 6000 loops. All of which are phase accurate and mapped in a consistent manner on each patch:


*1 octave for the low frequency audio loops (C2-B2)
1 octave for the mid frequency audio loops (C3-B3)
1 octave for the high frequency audio oops (C4-B4)
1 octave for the combined freq loops (a mixture of lows, mids and highs) (C5-B5)
1 octave for audio loop end hits. (C6-B6)*

@ Gorilla, we do have a tentative price, but give us a few more days as it's not set in stone yet. We should announce everything "officially" with download dates and store info and purchase prices etc. Monday or Tuesday.

I can say this: we intend to open the store for LADD purchases by the 26th or 27th. The Audiobro team wants to have a somewhat relaxing Holidays with our kids before the LADD storm  , so it will be after Christmas.

Thanks for your patience. 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool. thanks guys!!


----------



## Thonex (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

*UPDATE*

We will be releasing LADD of a special introductory price of $599... or $549 is you are already an Audiobro customer (customer loyalty discount).

Audiobro customers, simply log into our store between noon (Los Angeles time) Dec. 27th and January 15th, 2015 to enjoy our "customer loyalty" savings.

We have also added new videos. Here they are listed.

*LADD Sneak-Peak *This is a “LADD Sneak-Peak” video that introduces you to the most basic features of LADD and uses only sounds included in LADD. LADD is a complete single-strike sample library as well as a complete audio loops library. It’s like having 2 libraries in one!!

*100 Percent LADD:* A trailer type cue called “100 Percent LADD” features LADD straight out of the box. No outside compression, EQ, reverb or processing of any kind. Everything you hear is 100% LADD through a stereo output in Kontakt. This is a good example of a trailer-type percussion bed.

*http://audiobro.com/3442-2/ (A Kind LADD:)* LADD seamlessly blends traditional and modern percussion into one robust tool. This demo starts off with an example of traditional through-composed percussion… then shows how far you can take things in a matter of seconds using just the KeyFX presets.

*http://audiobro.com/ladds-main-page/ (LADD’s Main Page – Feature By Feature) *video goes over all of LADD’s “main page features” with the use of a dozen musical examples. All musical examples are exclusively LADD with no external processing of any kind.
*
LADD’s Sequencer Page – Intro:* in this video, we introduce you to many of the LADD Sequencer’s features. While this video goes into some detail, there will be other “advanced” videos to follow.

*LADD’s Tuner Page – Feature by Feature:* in this video, we go over the LADD Tuner’s features. Each note can be independently tuned and randomly re-tuned beyond that… for very compelling sounds and otherworldly sounds.
*
http://audiobro.com/ladds-keyfx-setup/ (LADD’s KeyFX Setup – Feature by Feature:)* in this video, we we explain the control-center of LADD’s KeyFX: The KeyFX Setup page. This is where you combine all of LADD’s KeyFX features and assign their functionality to a key switch.


Here is a page with all the videos on 1 page:

http://audiobro.com/ladd-videos/


--- end of update -----


----------



## mk282 (Dec 24, 2014)

Would be a nice update to be actually able to open your website from Croatia. We're a part of EU, man. Why force us to use proxies?


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 24, 2014)

I also cant open audiobro website and forum (customer of lass and la sordinos) because of the country I live in. I have written to Andrew and he told me security firm that handles the website seems to have placed restrictions to several countries due to previous security problems.

He apologized and he is looking to fix that. That being said, i kind of feel a little pissed about not being able to access the users forum and the website just because of my location. I don't say I will never buy again from audiobro cause I know they are straght up guys, but this situation is not very cool in my opnion.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 24, 2014)

Just snuck in a look at the sequencer. Looks absolutely superb. In the past I've been critical of developers over-reaching Kontakt - I'd usually rather work in the DAW for sequencing, and some devs have made things really cumbersome in Kontakt. This looks extremely well thought through and designed. Potentially complex, but looks very easy to get going and tweak.

The one thing I know I'd need though and can't see there - undo / redo buttons. I'll put in an early ask for those...


----------



## Thonex (Dec 24, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Just snuck in a look at the sequencer. Looks absolutely superb. In the past I've been critical of developers over-reaching Kontakt - I'd usually rather work in the DAW for sequencing, and some devs have made things really cumbersome in Kontakt. This looks extremely well thought through and designed. Potentially complex, but looks very easy to get going and tweak.
> 
> The one thing I know I'd need though and can't see there - undo / redo buttons. I'll put in an early ask for those...




There is an undo-redo button  It's for MIDI data.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 24, 2014)

Thonex @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> There is an undo-redo button  It's for MIDI data.



Hooray! Does this include making changes in the sequencer? Say I have a great groove going and wipe over it using an ill-advised menu choice and my customary incompetence - would the undo cover that scenario?


----------



## Thonex (Dec 24, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > There is an undo-redo button  It's for MIDI data.
> ...



[oops.. i inadvertently hit report instead of quote. Mod's please ignore]

Hi Guy,

To be more precise, the Undo applies to one or all the tracks of the sequencer. Meaning, if you change the MIDI data on the tracks you can undo it. I actually show this in the sequencer video. Also, if you record data in real-time, you can Undo.

You can see that at 6:45 here: http://audiobro.com/ladds-sequencer-page-intro/

But let me take this opportunity to say something. We didn't create the LADD Sequencer to replace your DAW's sequencer. Rather, to supplement it. There are some cool things the LADD Sequencer can do that any DAW sequencer simply can't because of the LADD Sequencer's integration at the sample level.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 24, 2014)

Now don't I feel a dummy? You click that great big UNDO button I couldn't see before. Terrific!

Merry Christmas to all at Audiobro - can't imagine the months - years? - of work that's gone into this.


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome!! Looks like alot of fun. An instant buy


----------



## eschroder (Dec 24, 2014)

I look forward to hearing the traditional instruments such as timpani, cymbals, and glock =]


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 25, 2014)

Just watched all the videos. Wow that sequencer is worth a goldmine. How big a hit does that put on a machine? 6,000 loops? Whoa...plus all them patches. I don't have much drums just storm drums 2, so this beast looks sweet to me.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 26, 2014)

Seems like an absolute no-brainer to me - very well done, guys!

One kinda OT question: What is the keyboard (with sliders and LCD display) used in the walkthrough video?


----------



## Thonex (Dec 26, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Fri Dec 26 said:


> Seems like an absolute no-brainer to me - very well done, guys!
> 
> One kinda OT question: What is the keyboard (with sliders and LCD display) used in the walkthrough video?



Hi Simon,

That Controller you saw was the old (now discontinued :( ) Kenton Electronics Control Freak 16. I already had one bank of 8 faders go bad on me so I bought replacements. I don't even know if they sell those replacements anymore... so I'll be out of luck when this inevitably wears out.




GORILLA @ Thu Dec 25 said:


> Just watched all the videos. Wow that sequencer is worth a goldmine. How big a hit does that put on a machine? 6,000 loops? Whoa...plus all them patches. I don't have much drums just storm drums 2, so this beast looks sweet to me.



Hi Gorilla,

Actually, the sequencers are pretty "lean-and-mean" considering what they are capable of. We are very conscious of CPU overheard, and we use 2009 era machines to benchmark our CPU performance and test all these patches as we developed.

Just like anything else, when you use lots of big sequences at fast rates with tons of voices, then there can be significant CPU hits. At that point, spreading the CPU across multiple cores using additional instances of Kontakt is you friend 

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Dec 27, 2014)

Update...

LADD is on sale now!!

http://audiobro.com/ab-store/

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 27, 2014)

Congratulations on the excellent videos, really well-made. No doubt this is going into my must-buy list!


----------



## Robg (Dec 27, 2014)

Just downloaded my Christmas present, LADD. The downloader/installer worked superbly, very fast download with no problems. Excellent documentation in the manual. Great fun to play straight out of the box. Thank you Santa (and Audiobro).


----------



## MMMusic (Dec 27, 2014)

Just bought - the gui is amazing. Have a 6 hour train ride tomorrow = playing with LADD :D


----------



## Thonex (Dec 29, 2014)

Robg @ Sat Dec 27 said:


> Just downloaded my Christmas present, LADD. The downloader/installer worked superbly, very fast download with no problems. Excellent documentation in the manual. Great fun to play straight out of the box. Thank you Santa (and Audiobro).





MMMusic @ Sat Dec 27 said:


> Just bought - the gui is amazing. Have a 6 hour train ride tomorrow = playing with LADD :D



Thanks guys!!! See you around the Audiobro forums!

For those of you late to the party, there are new videos here:

http://audiobro.com/ladd-videos/



Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's one minute of demo LADD, LADD only. No compressors, no fx, ...nuthin'. Just one instance of Kontakt with a few LADD instruments in it. 

I'm not a beta tester or anything other than someone who bought it from the website. Took about 45 minutes of futzing around using easily accessible stuff within the GUI. I expect better from others...

https://db.tt/8CcObIJs

.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 30, 2014)

Jack Weaver @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Here's one minute of demo LADD, LADD only. No compressors, no fx, ...nuthin'. Just one instance of Kontakt with a few LADD instruments in it.
> 
> I'm not a beta tester or anything other than someone who bought it from the website. Took about 45 minutes of futzing around using easily accessible stuff within the GUI. I expect better from others...
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,

Thanks for posting this. What a nice example featuring some of our tonal pad patches!! I think those pad patches will become a crowd favorite. Nice percussion build too!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jan 5, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!!

Since I know the VI crowd appreciates these kinds of things, I thought I'd alert you to our newest video that introduces you to the LADD Mixer (the key behind all those key-switched sounds):

http://audiobro.com/introduction-to-ladd-mixer/

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 6, 2015)

Andrew, is there any chance that an upcoming video will go over the individual sounds? I'd love to hear the library by itself without a sequence. i.e., how do the bass drums sound? are there cymbals, or only drums? Is it a full orchestral/hybrid package? mic placement? etc.

Maybe some of these questions have been addressed in one of the other videos. If so, please let me know. Thanks in advance! Looks really interesting.


----------



## brett (Jan 6, 2015)

And on a slightly different note, I wish we had read only access to the LADD section of the Audiobro forums. I'm sure some of our questions have ready been addressed there. (I was enjoying reading the LADD thread there until it was moved)


----------



## kosi (Jan 6, 2015)

I second the request for demonstrating individual sounds. 
I would like to hear the different mics like close, ambient, far etc. And also the tonal patches. 
I didn't know, they were any, til you pointed it out on your comment about Jack Weavers demo.

My biggest problem right now: Is this too complex ? My main reason for buying this would be the sound quality.
I don't know, wether I all use all these features. I prefer to build my drum tracks in the DAW, but I also have to say, I'm intrigued…


----------



## Thonex (Jan 6, 2015)

kosi @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> I second the request for demonstrating individual sounds.
> I would like to hear the different mics like close, ambient, far etc. And also the tonal patches.
> I didn't know, they were any, til you pointed it out on your comment about Jack Weavers demo.
> 
> ...



Hi Guys,

@ Kosi and Cowtothesky, 

LADD is a prestinely and deeply sampled Orchestral and Cinematic percussion library. As such, it has all the regular orchestral perc ( both tuned and non tuned) as well as over 6GB of dramatic audio loops performed by real guys* playing together* (imagine that!  ) in a studio.

The Multi-Sampled Hits have 4 mixes (close, Stage, Full, and Verb/Abiance). The bass drums sound huge and detailed combined. In fact, everything sounds very detailed yet organic and natural... and big where it matters! 

We'll do more demos, but in the meantime, did you get a chance to check out Video #3 ? It features traditional perc... and then plays the entire cue back with just the close mics:

http://audiobro.com/ladd-videos/

With regards to it's complexity, it simply load and play. Period. You have Key Switches to change the mixes and give you instant compelling choices right out of the box. If you want to dig deeper... you can. But no synth knowledge is needed to simply get great sounds and play great sequences out of it.

I hope this helps.


@ Brett,

I hear you... we'll see what we can do without messing up our scripted phpbb.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jan 13, 2015)

HI Guys,

Ned Bouhalassa (who purchased LADD a few days ago) was kind enough to alert me to some tracks he made using only LADD and LASS. All the "synth pads and distorted guitars" are also LADD.



Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Jan 12 said:


> Here's my first take, a request from Dryden.
> 
> Don't be too harsh, I have to still learn how to adjust the levels of the various drum loop parts. And I decided to limit myself to LADD and LASS, for fun, so no brass or winds!




https://soundcloud.com/ned-bouhalassa/r ... -ladd-demo



Then he took the same track... hit some KeyFX and in essence created a new cue:



Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Jan 12 said:


> One keyswitch for the Perc loops + a few muted regions, as some loops got too shredded :twisted: . I also glitched the xylophone and the tubular using different KS. Oh, and 25 bpm slower.



https://soundcloud.com/ned-bouhalassa/i ... the-crater



Thank you Ned for posting these!


Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jan 15, 2015)

*UPDATE:*

*The LADD sale has been extended to January 25th to accommodate NAMM.*

Due to customer requests, we are extending LADD's sale until the end of the NAMM show. However, we will will not be exhibiting at the show.

LADD Sale.
Returning Audiobro customers, we'd like to thank you for supporting us and offer you an additional $50 off the introductory sale price of LADD. Simply log into our store with your Audiobro credentials to enjoy your extra savings.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 15, 2015)

To all doubters out there: GET LADD! I was a die-hard doubter (gee, another percussion library?). Even that morning when I finally purchased it I still convinced myself "nah I don't need it" and felt good about it. But I had another look at the videos and thought what the heck. Anyway, after going through all the patches I must admit it really is not just another percussion library. Most users mentioned it already so I won't repeat it but the most I got out of it is INSPIRATION. The quality is awesome and the loops (midi & audio) are inspiring but most important: most of the time I thought "well, this I haven't heard before" so it really is different. I can easily imagine that this will be my only percussion library for now plus Evolution for ethnic percussion.

Something else I would like to mention: the whole download and installation process is like a dream. It took only around 4 hrs (and I live in country Western Australia) to download and everything went just smoothly. I wish other developers would learn from that.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 17, 2015)

Guido Negraszus @ Thu Jan 15 said:


> To all doubters out there: GET LADD! I was a die-hard doubter (gee, another percussion library?). Even that morning when I finally purchased it I still convinced myself "nah I don't need it" and felt good about it. But I had another look at the videos and thought what the heck. Anyway, after going through all the patches I must admit it really is not just another percussion library. Most users mentioned it already so I won't repeat it but the most I got out of it is INSPIRATION. The quality is awesome and the loops (midi & audio) are inspiring but most important: most of the time I thought "well, this I haven't heard before" so it really is different. I can easily imagine that this will be my only percussion library for now plus Evolution for ethnic percussion.
> 
> Something else I would like to mention: the whole download and installation process is like a dream. It took only around 4 hrs (and I live in country Western Australia) to download and everything went just smoothly. I wish other developers would learn from that.



Thanks for the warm and kind words Guido Negraszus!!

Glad you like it and that you're getting inspiration out of it. Also nice to hear about the download speeds even in remote areas. We completely re-wrote our Audiobro Download Center (ADC) application.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## SPOTS (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought I'd chime in. Not that I have much to bring to the topic that hasn't already been shared but to second all the above mentioned comments.

There are many great libraries out there today, and like many of you, I already have a lot. So to commit to spend a few hundred bucks on a new library really has to be meaningful to me.
One question that emerged lately in my buying decision process is questioning the durability of the soundware company (in ref to the recent announcement by Camel Audio). I have bought several libraries from developers that are no longer in business today and that's the worse investment scenario possible for a customer.

Knowing Andrew and his solid and successful work is to me an important parameter that does weight in the balance.

To cut it short, I have just installed LADD and played with it an hour. So no, I don't know it well enough but I can share the strong impression I got from it, from the first keys I played: it sounds great, deep, wide, very dynamic, effective and definitely inspiring... the FX keyswitches is instant reward. The kinda stuff I liked to do programming my tracks, that I can now access via a single key hit. Awesome! (I remember suggesting this FX bank idea to a major soundware company years back.... I am happy to finally see such a feature in a great product, and very well implemented).

Naturally, FX keyswitches give now birth to new needs and desires... but I believe it's just the beginning!! 

I also second Guido in regards with the fast download experience.
I got a tad confused throughout the install process however as I wanted to download LADD on a different computer than my destination system and there was no instructions for that (Audiobro Download Center only refers to "Installation"). Thinking twice, this was no issue. I simply downloaded it to an external drive (given LADD is only a Kontakt library, there is no file installed on the system drive other than the LADD library files).

Kuddos to Andrew and crew. This is great achievement!
Kuddos to the tech support team too for their speed to revert.

Best.


----------



## Udo (Jan 17, 2015)

Still not sure.

- Like the concept, but sound wise, I don't think I'd gain anything significant. Workflow is probably an advantage.

- Re sound, would like to hear from LADD owners who already have a SUBSTANTIAL number of the MAJOR/SIGNIFICANT percussion/drum libs and tools - what do you have already and what significant additions does LADD provide sound wise?

- Is integration of other percussion/drum libs with LADD possible and easy? (Why is the manual not online?)

- Omission: NO facility for audio and MIDI input signals and intelligence to jam with those signals.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 18, 2015)

Udo @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> Still not sure.
> 
> - Like the concept, but sound wise, I don't think I'd gain anything significant. Workflow is probably an advantage.
> 
> ...



Hi Udo,

I'm not going to give you my opinions since I'm the developer, but a few people (whom I don't know personally) did compare LADD to other libraries on another threads here on VI. Maybe these quotes will help you out. You can also feel free to ask me anything you want regarding LADD. 


This one goes into the sound quality:



marcotronic @ Mon Jan 12 said:


> What I love about LADD is the special kind of three-dimensional sound. Actually never heard something like this in another library. When you play the percussion stuff it's like you are sitting directly in the hall and the sound seems to come from everywhere. Crazy. Haven't had enough time to play with it a bit more unfortunately - hope it will sit in the mix well with that literally "out"standing sound
> 
> Marco



This one is from the perspective of other big and popular libraries.



Tone Deaf @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Holy naked buffalo Batman!
> 
> A comment on the comments regarding value…if you're coming from the perspective of already having hard drives full of percussion libraries, an initial sticker shock for LADD would certainly be understandable. But the utter sophistication of this library makes it an almost must have. I haven't scratched the surface yet, but I can honestly say I've not come across another percussion library that can do what this library does.
> 
> ...



This goes into work-flow:



windshore @ Mon Jan 12 said:


> I've been surprised how much I needed LADD even with so many other perc libraries in my arsenal. I have Action Drums and many others. The beautiful thing about LADD is that you have such well integrated sequences with the real instruments in the same preset - not cut up parts of the loop!
> 
> The great advantage of LADD is SPEED. I can lay down a basic epic groove for instance in a heartbeat with the sequence keys, then customize easily to really fit my piece.... and I don't have to compromise by covering loops slices with cymbal hits or something... Very useful for the slammed composer.




On thing I want to point out with regards to your "Omissions" findings is that Audio Input is not something we omitted. Rather Kontakt doesn't support live audio input. However, you absolutely _*can*_ Jam with LADD in real-time with MIDI input and MIDI CCs and Key switches etc.. in fact LADD excels at this and was designed for that instant real-time sound-manipulation and instant gratification.

I hope this helps.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jan 18, 2015)

A short run through of all of the main percussion sounds at a couple dynamics would be so helpful. No loops, just individual hits like a percussionist would do to get levels, etc.

This way the people on the fence (who own too many perc libs already) can get a chance to check out how the orch perc sounds comparatively.

Mr A


----------



## Thonex (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr. Anxiety @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> A short run through of all of the main percussion sounds at a couple dynamics would be so helpful. No loops, just individual hits like a percussionist would do to get levels, etc.
> 
> This way the people on the fence (who own too many perc libs already) can get a chance to check out how the orch perc sounds comparatively.
> 
> Mr A



Hey Mr. A,

I hear you, but I'm not sure a "short" run-though would be too productive simply because we have 4 mixes of almost everything: Close, Stage, Verb, Full. You can literally get bone dry to gushing ambiance (and anything in between) on virtually every instrument and articulation. 

Let me think of a way to do this that will satisfy people on the fence. You did mention "main percussion"... what would that mean to you?

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for your interest in helping out us fence sitters.

Main percussion would be the traditional orch perc. Gran Cassa, Timp, Concert Toms, Piatti, Cymbals, orch bells, chimes, etc.

Hearing a pattern played on each, dynamically across the ranges pp thru ff, would give us a great indicator of how LADD can replace the other orch perc libraries. You could record this little orch perc jam, then play it back using the different mic positions to demonstrate them. There's no need to demonstrate blending of mic positions, we can get that from the discrete mic position playbacks.

I think it would really help and could boost interest inyour product.

Mr A


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2015)

Personally, I think that since each library brings something different to the plate, it's less about replacing and more about complimenting. Unless your other Perc library or libraries are really bad (most are terrific).


----------



## Thonex (Jan 21, 2015)

Just a reminder that the LADD sales ends on Jan 25th... at the end of NAMM.

Check out LADD:
http://audiobro.com/ladd/

Check out prices:
http://audiobro.com/ab-store/

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Harry (Feb 1, 2015)

Just curious, the Audiobro web site is still showing a "Sale Price" of $649 ... what was the sale price previously?


----------



## playz123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Harry @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> Just curious, the Audiobro web site is still showing a "Sale Price" of $649 ... what was the sale price previously?



It was $599, but $549 for previous Audibro customers.


----------

